# Del Mar's Beethoven edition



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

What is your view of Jonathan Del Mar's Barenreiter Beethoven symphonies?

Do you agree with his changes/amendments?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Del Mar was certainly right about the dotted crotchet=84 in the march/scherzo section of the 9ths finale to be incorrect. I'm not too fussed about his edition to be honest.


----------



## xpangaeax (Oct 1, 2013)

Having read some write-ups about Del Mar's work, I'll say I'm a fan. I'm also very pleased with the Zinman cycle so far, which uses these scores.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Most folks who listen to performances using different editions of the same symphony wouldn't even be aware of the subtle differences.


----------

